# Log Futon Plan



## johnlazelle (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello,

Has anyone ever seen a plan for making a futon using rustic logs?

Thanks,
John


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

When did a "futon" get to be a piece of furniture. When I was in Japan many, many years ago it was only a pad that was placed on the floor.

Now the futon has grown into many varieties of furniture.

George


----------

